# Fold or Wad?



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2008)

From the TP thread. Do you just wad up a bunch of toilet paper or do you like to fold it up?

I'm a folder.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Fold...all the way...and after I drop a duece..I always like to look at it..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fold...all the way...and after I drop a duece..I always like to look at it..lol



Not me, I start the flush before it hits the water. Back in the old days, toilets were actually designed with a shelf so you could probe around for worms and stuff, then the flusher knocked it down the hole.

Folder here, sheet numbers depends on quality, the thinner ,the more sheets. Max 4.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 8, 2008)

Wad, I'm a bit on the lazy side (except when it comes to skiing), folding would take too much effort.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Wad method here.  I figure that I can do something better with those extra 15 seconds of my life than worry if my crapper paper is folded at right angles!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread has the potential to become political. Admins, please lock it.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> This thread has the potential to become political. Admins, please lock it.



I like Bush, he's well groomed.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I like Bush, he's well groomed.



Palin's cool, but not sure about he VP gig. Think she may be better in a different position. :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Palin's cool, but not sure about he VP gig. Think she may be better in a different position. :lol:



"Im-Palin". Should be coming out soon from the San Fernando Valley


----------



## hardline (Oct 8, 2008)

we need snow you people have lost your shit.

fold


----------



## andyzee (Oct 8, 2008)

What's this fold crap? Sounds very anal to me. :razz:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> What's this fold crap? Sounds very anal to me. :razz:



ahahahahahahaha:razz:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 8, 2008)

Folding takes too much effort.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 8, 2008)

My cleaning consists of three wipes:


1st: Wad of dry paper
2nd: Fold of baby wipe 
3rd: Fold of dry paper

On the rare occasion that I have access to a bidet...all bets are off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> My cleaning consists of three wipes:
> 
> 
> 1st: Wad of dry paper
> ...



My friend has a urinal and a bidet in his house...he is obscessed with bathroom fixtures..lol


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> On the rare occasion that I have access to a bidet...all bets are off.



My friend has a heated seat toilet, and a bidet.  I REALLY want to try them out sometime, but I do not want to drop one in his bathroom......


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Folder. Too much finger poke through risk with wadding.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

We have a bidet, but it leaks and it's one of those "projects" thats real low on the list. It's below the "fall kitchen renovation " project, which I successfully stalled by running around the house yelling "The Market is crashing, the market is crashing!!!!" I'll pay dearly in the spring or come up with another legit stall tactic.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 8, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> My cleaning consists of three wipes:
> 
> 
> 1st: Wad of dry paper
> ...



You're freaking weird.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2008)

WTF !!!!!!!!!!!

 I go away 4 a damn friggin week and u guys start  talkin  bout the damn Chocolate Speedway !! --

- WTF - -DAMN we need SNOW and fast  !!!


 AW--Right, Ill play  this anal retentive nitemare game   -- so  i FOLD IT TOO --


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

I fold at home

wad on the road.  :lol:


The TP in public bathrooms is so thin, you need to fold it about 97 times for it to remotely resemble fair quality TP.

oh and there is Charmin and then there's every thing else. :lol:  Charmin is how I roll :grin:


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> oh and there is Charmin and then there's every thing else. :lol:  Charmin is how I roll :grin:



Next thread topic.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> oh and there is Charmin and then there's every thing else. :lol:  Charmin is how I roll :grin:



Too many dingle berries with charmin. I like to clean my butt and not leave extra behind.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh boy...


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2008)

:lol:  Talk about getting anal!  :roll:

Though I do have you gents to thank for the flushable wipes recommendation from the last thread like this.  Thanks!


----------



## krisskis (Oct 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> My cleaning consists of three wipes:
> 
> 
> 1st: Wad of dry paper
> ...




WAAAAYYYYY too much information!!!!


----------



## krisskis (Oct 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Too many dingle berries with charmin. I like to clean my butt and not leave extra behind.




Ok im at work and i just spit water all over the desk!! You guys are just too freakin strange!!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Ok im at work and i just spit water all over the desk!! You guys are just too freakin strange!!



You think?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 9, 2008)

dang! I shouldn't opened this before I started eating my refried beans in a tortilla for breakfast. Now it doesn't look as tasty as it usually does.  :lol:


----------



## billski (Oct 9, 2008)

who says there are only two ways?

I roll my own.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Folder. Too much finger poke through risk with wadding.



+1.

Need at least 3 layers between finger and bung.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> dang! I shouldn't opened this before I started eating my refried beans in a tortilla for breakfast. Now it doesn't look as tasty as it usually does.  :lol:



But you may need some of the information contained herein.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

I use a combination of both folding and wadding.

Oh, and Charmin SUCKS!  Tears up too easily and leaves debris behind...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

...never had any of the issues you all are referring to with Charmin.  You all must treat it like sanding sheet rock or something  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Oh, and Charmin SUCKS!  Tears up too easily and leaves debris behind...



We've always been a Scott family. Sure a little rougher than Charmin, but once you get a nice callous going down there all is well...  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> We've always been a Scott family. Sure a little rougher than Charmin, but once you get a nice callous going down there all is well...  :lol:



Use Scott here too. It took me a little while, but I convinced my wife that it is superior to Charmin.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely wad it up.  Can't bring myself to patiently fold bits of TP.

The best:


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

Ugh... I hate TP lint.  Though for some reason, that Charmin commercial with the bears talking about TP lint skeeves me out.  :lol:  Charmin Basic is OK... but the softer stuff is very linty, and their strong stuff is too thick.  It's like you only need one square, but it's awkward to use one square so you use more and it's just too much bulk.

BTW, combo of fold & wad, depending on the TP, time frame, and where I am.


----------



## Paul (Oct 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Palin's cool, but not sure about he VP gig. Think she may be better in a different position. :lol:



Missionary, or Reverse Cowgirl?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm about to hit the John and find out my preferance..MSY..Mad Steezy Yo..


----------



## andyzee (Oct 10, 2008)

What a bunch of freaking pansies! You don't need no stinking paper!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> We've always been a Scott family. Sure a little rougher than Charmin, but once you get a nice callous going down there all is well...  :lol:



Dittos on Scott TP!  It wipes nicely!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 11, 2008)

Charmin Ultra - the softest, never had all these issues with it.


----------



## kid3 (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't vote. I pull the paper off the roll and wrap it around my fingers. Is that folding? I can't even believe I am posting for this one. Funny...I thought of this thread during my morning routine. I realized that I neither fold or wad. Twirl around and use. 

Okay...I feel ill!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> What a bunch of freaking pansies! You don't need no stinking paper!



How did I miss this...hehehehehe


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How did I miss this...hehehehehe



What makes it even better is Andy's signature of "I love the bush" right below the pic   :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> What makes it even better is Andy's signature of "I love the bush" right below the pic   :lol:



I like Sugarbush but Stowe is better...you know who likes the Bush the best....Booger from Revenge of the Nerds..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like Sugarbush but Stowe is better...you know who likes the Bush the best....Booger from Revenge of the Nerds..



LOL! That was quite the line! :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 16, 2008)

With the tuff economic times, I have been forced to stop buying TP.  Hope my roll lasts for a while.:-o


----------



## WJenness (Oct 16, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> With the tuff economic times, I have been forced to stop buying TP.  Hope my roll lasts for a while.:-o



You could always use both sides to make it last longer. :smash:

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> With the tuff economic times, I have been forced to stop buying TP.  Hope my roll lasts for a while.:-o



I use newspaper. Since my head's up my ass, I read and wipe at the same time. I love efficiency.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I use newspaper. Since my head's up my ass, I read and wipe at the same time. I love efficiency.




Figure I'll just fill up a big 'ol garbage bag with leaves and throw it in the basement for substitute TP use in the near future   Definately going to wad the leaves!!


----------



## Sky (Oct 16, 2008)

Officially...none of y'all's damn buisiness.  :>

Can't believe someone hasn't done the Combat version yet ( a joke I heard...not my "method").

One sheet, fold into quarters, tear off "point" from the fold (so there's a hole in the middle) and SAVE.

Poke finger through hole, insert finger, use the paper like a squeegie.

Use "saved" corner to clean finger nail.

Top that Sheryl Crow!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2008)

Sky said:


> Officially...none of y'all's damn buisiness.  :>
> 
> Can't believe someone hasn't done the Combat version yet ( a joke I heard...not my "method").
> 
> ...



You obviously missed this post: http://forums.alpinezone.com/37704-toilet-paper-over-under-4.html#post324419
:razz:


----------



## Sky (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I saw it....I opted to stay out of that one (unless that combat method is in there)


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2008)

Sky said:


> (unless that combat method is in there)



Yup


----------



## Sky (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm...I guess I DO need to be reading more.

...and I'm an over.

Here's the line

Here's "fold or wad"

...over the line.  :>


----------

